

Craft - endtwist
http://notes.unwieldy.net/post/35958973262/craft

======
jonah
My girlfriend and I have been watching the PBS series: Craft in America[0] it
features some amazing craftspeople and goes to show that while craft isn't as
prevalent as it might have been in the past, it's still alive and well.

[0] <http://video.pbs.org/program/craft-in-america/>

------
dccoolgai
Simple but profound. If America has lost a cultural "step", it is surely this.
I love reading stories about people who still believe in craft. If there is
any hope for us as a people, it is the renaissance of this concept.

~~~
mkr-hn
There's plenty of craft here. Mindless, nostalgic pining based on imagined
loss is a favorite.

